# Ремонт аккордеона WELTMEISTER



## musicdag (19 Ноя 2011)

Уважаемые знатоки!! недавно подарили аккордеон Weltmeister, шикарный звук, но у него почему-то постоянно слипается мех :cray: ! Кто подскажет, чем можно его протереть (промыть), чтобы вылечить. И еще, оборвана одна из планок, которая сдвигается посредством клавиш смены регистра, можно ли ее где-нить приобрести? Заранее спасибо за ответ.


----------



## Bulgarin (19 Ноя 2011)

musicdag писал:


> постоянно слипается мех


тальком, детской присыпкой, мелом. ненадолго всеравно.


----------



## musicdag (20 Ноя 2011)

Bulgarin, спасибо за ответ, попробую... А от чего он вообше слипается, это клей портится, или еще что?


----------



## ze_go (20 Ноя 2011)

Bulgarin писал:


> тальком, детской присыпкой, мелом



ничего, что потом всё вышеперечисленное со штанов придётся удалять?

протрите тряпочкой, увлажнённой мыльной водой.
не поможет - попробуйте бензином-калошей (галошей) - прозрачный такой (иное название - нефрас)
только не используйте нитрорастворители - попадёт на корпус - испортите целлулоид


----------



## юрий серов (13 Дек 2011)

Уважаемые знатоки!! после перевосковки голосов на аккордеоне звучание инструмента какое- то тихое , приглушенное стало, и мех надо с усилием вести чтобы звук появился , может кто знает что это такое?


----------



## uri (13 Дек 2011)

возможно отошли голосовые планки,характерен еще такой еле заметный шип воздуха.


----------



## ze_go (13 Дек 2011)

юрий серов писал:


> после перевосковки голосов на аккордеоне...


uri писал:


> возможно отошли голосовые планки


каким образом? человек же написал что ПЕРЕВОСКОВАЛ.


----------



## I175ylg (5 Фев 2012)

http://poigarmonika.ru/ здесь очень хорошие статьи по ремонту


----------



## levsha34 (5 Фев 2012)

,Эт чтож за перевосковка такая..? 100 процентов лайки на планках воском залили. Резонатор снимите и посмотрите внутрь камер - всё увидите.


----------



## ze_go (5 Фев 2012)

levsha34 писал:


> ,Эт чтож за перевосковка такая..? 100 процентов лайки на планках воском залили. Резонатор снимите и посмотрите внутрь камер - всё увидите.


это что за бред?


----------



## levsha34 (6 Фев 2012)

Ет не бред ,а реальность. Если после перевосковки мех надо с усилием вести, чтобы появился звук, то это значит что работа была проведена КАЧЕСТВЕННО. Хотя может быть это субъективные ощущения Юрия Серова...


----------



## маша (6 Мар 2012)

Что делать?Когда я играю-в правой клав. нота "ля" выскакивает,я её ставлю на место(открываю корпус),начинаю играть,а она опять вылезает...Что делать?В пн академ уже!


----------



## ze_go (6 Мар 2012)

Маша, Вы МОЛОДЕЦ!
краткость - сестра таланта, но не в этом случае.
какой инструмент? что значит "выскакивает"?


----------



## Пифагоровиц (4 Май 2012)

мех слипается от того что на фабрике нарушают ,в смысле упрощают технологию наклеивания лидерина на мех,а точнее им просто лень намазывать кисточкой с одной стороны они просто макают полоску лидерина целиком в клей


----------

